# [A] Revolution sucht!



## Szyslak (19. Februar 2008)

Revolution ist eine Allianzgilde auf dem Realm Malygos (nochmal für die, die es nicht schaffen es aus dem Threadtitel heraus zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!

Was können wir dir bieten?
Naja wir sind ein netter Haufen, dass steht schonmal fest! Zielstrebig, witzig und hilfsbereit auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine hübsche Gildenhomepage ist vorhanden, sowie ein eigener TS-Server!
Ein DKP-System ist ebenfalls vorhanden!
Im Moment raiden wir den Black Temple und den Mount Hyjal (BT 2/9 - Hyjal 3/5).
Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon, Zul'Aman, SSC und FdS haben wir auf "Farm Status" und wird nur noch nebenbei gemacht!

Derzeit suchen wir:
- Priester (Shadow)
(Es dürfen sich natürlich auch die anderen Klassen bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Unsere Raidzeiten:
*Mo: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Di: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Mi: 20:00 - 23:00*
*Do: 20:00 - 23:00*
*So: 19:00/20:00 - 23:00*

19:30 Uhr ist invite!

Wir gehen 5 mal die Woche raiden. Zudem kann es auch mal vorkommen dass wir länger machen (wenn alle damit einverstanden sind)!

Was wir von euch erwarten:
- Keine Epicgeilheit
- Teamplay
- Scheue keine Repkosten, denn wir sind zielstrebig (Zeit und Geduld)
- Pünktlich zu angesetzten Terminen da sein
- Vorbereitet erscheinen (sprich Pots, Flasks, etc.)
- Sich vor neuen Bossfights Taktiken durchlesen / Videos anschauen
- Diszipliniertes verhalten im Raid
- Ts Pflicht
- Raidvorteilbringende AddOns wie z.B. Omen, Boss Mods, etc
- Mind. Karazhan/T5 equipped! Höheres Equipment von Vorteil.
- Du solltest deine Klasse beherrschen
- Raidbeteiligung von mind. 60% (3/5)

Interesse geweckt?
Dann einfach mal auf http://wow-revolution.buffed.de/ (Ersatzforum kurzfristig) vorbeischauen und eine Bewerbung da lassen!
Und keine Angst, so streng wie es sich anhört ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Szyslak aka Busy


----------



## b1ubb (19. Februar 2008)

und ihr hört b1ubb live im TS ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allein das ist schonmal ne menge wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KRUMM4 (22. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und ihr hört b1ubb live im TS !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja die gilde ist wirklich klasse , allen die freude am spiel haben empfehle ich diese gilde . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich war auch drin aber höhere macht hatten da wohl was gegen ;nur gott weiss wär es war ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (25. Februar 2008)

1. b1ubb, ich will Leute anwerben, nicht abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Und schade Zarderos das das da passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/PUSH


----------



## Inuki1987 (27. Februar 2008)

ja b1ubb erschreck die leute nicht sonst beweben sich keiner mehr bei uns


----------



## Szyslak (28. Februar 2008)

/push

Beitrag oben wurde erweitert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. März 2008)

muh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inuki1987 (10. März 2008)

aktuell suche wir 
1schami(restro)
1Paladien(Protection)
1Priester(shadow)
und 1dudu (restro)


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

Ich editiers rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (3. April 2008)

aktualisiert


----------



## ThunderfØx (3. April 2008)

gz jungs,es wird es wird..
wie man sieht macht Belgara der alte haudegen wieder richtig Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja /push


----------



## Inuki1987 (6. April 2008)

unsere neues froum ist unter  www.wow-revolution.1xc.dezufinden


----------

